# Wasserkülungen schon für Sockel 1150 ?



## FrazeColder (7. Juni 2013)

*Wasserkülungen schon für Sockel 1150 ?*

Wie schon oben steht gibt es schon Wasserkülungen für die CPU Intel i5-4670K mite dem Sockel 1150 ?
Und wenn ja welche würet ihr mir emphelen (Nur CPU Kühlung)
Würde mir dieses Mainboad wenn dann holen.


----------



## Coldhardt (7. Juni 2013)

Ich denke einfach mal, dass die 1155-Sockel Kühler auch passen, da die Bohrungen die selben sind.


----------



## sir qlimax (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserkülungen schon für Sockel 1150 ?*

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=71315&agid=669&pvid=9md5h3s1q_0&ref=27

die lochabstände sind bei den sockel 11xx alle gleich.

die zahl beruht nur auf den pins für die cpu. die abstände der kühlerbohrungen sind alle gleich somit passt der drauf.

bin mir aber nicht sicher das sich die haswell cpus wirklich gut übertakten lassen..... vilt doch auf den 3570k zurück greifen


----------



## r4mpag3 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserkülungen schon für Sockel 1150 ?*

Berechtigte kritik seitens Herrn sir qlimax.
Gestern hab ich mir (soweit verfügbar) mal ein bild gemacht inwieweit sich die Leistung von Haswell in bezug auf Sandy / Ivy auswirkt und dazu Mainboards sowie Cpu konfigurationen etwas verglichen.
Sicherlich hat Haswell einen (leichten) Leistungsschub bekommen seit Sandy / Ivy aber das in meinen Augen grösste Manko scheinen die Temps gerade bei den Modellen 4770k und 4670k darzustellen.
Bei beiden modellen war zwar ein stabiles Oc bis ca. respektiven (jede Cpu verhält sich anders...) beim 4770k auf 4.7 und beim 4670k auf knapp denselben wert möglich aber der eingestzte Nh-D14 konnte die Temps gerade so im Zaum halten ,einige male waren es jenseits der 80 ° C 
Da ich eher der paniker bin dürfen es bei mir Cpu mässig nicht mehr als 60°c sein und ich verwende einen Nh-D14..mein 2500k läuft zwar auf stock aber in Bf3 und bei 23°C im Zimmer kommt der schon auf knapp 50 ,da ich oben Wohne ,wirds im Sommer zur Sauna. 
Also ich hatte eigentlich vor aufzurüsten ,aber die Temperaturen und der (zu geringe) Leistungsschub sprechen im vernüftigem maße eigentlich dagegen.
Haswell kann besser sein als Sandy oder Ivy Bridge ,aber eine erstklassige Wasserkühlung ist dann vorraussetzung ,eine Corsair H100i oder Coolermaster eisberg 240L würde ich nicht empfehlen ,dann lieber gleich eine richtige.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserkülungen schon für Sockel 1150 ?*

Ein Thread reicht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/278444-welche-wasserkuehlung.html#post5342339


----------

